# Aborted Entoloma Pics



## Daddy&leelee (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Aborted entoloma Invisibilitus


----------



## Daddy&leelee (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice haul, i like em.


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

wow thats a nice mess of eats...
does aborted mean that white stuff covering them..


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Read what Michael Kuo has to say about them.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/entoloma_abortivum.html


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

woodbutcher thank you for the info...


----------

